# Linux den Make Befehl "beibringen"!



## hanswurst (12. Februar 2003)

...öhm...ich hätt da mal ein Problem! Und zwar hab ich ne Linux Version (son abgespecktes Router Ding), die weder den Rpm Packet Manager installiert hat, noch gcc oder ähnliches! Jetzt möchte ich allerdings  den Samba installieren! 

Dazu muss mein System aber den 'make', 'make install' und './configure' Befehl verstehen. 

*Also wie kann ich mein system dazu fähig machen, dass ich programme installieren kann?!* !

Bitte keine Lösungen á la "starte das Installationsprogramm und klick einfach die entsprechenden Pakete an!", da ich weder einen Paketmanger, noch sonst irgendwelche Software-Installationsmöglichkeiten habe!

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Februar 2003)

hehe,

du brauchst dann wenn du keinen GCC hast vorkompilierte binarys die auf dieser maschiene laufen.

Ich habe keine Ahnung was bei deinem Router für ne Hardware drinne steckt.
Eventuell könnte mann ein anderes os booten, einen compiler nehmen und dir auf der maschiene die Binarys selber basteln


----------



## hanswurst (12. Februar 2003)

Um das ganze etwas genauer zu machen! Ich hab einen Pc mittels Smoothwall zu nem Router für unser privates Heimnetz gemacht (ich bin halt noch ein Linux Newbie....und hab mir am eigenständigen Routerbau die Zähne ausgebissen)! 

Nun wollen wir noch einen Fileserver für das Heimnetz einrichten! 

Mir hat jmd was von wegen Libc runterladen und irgendwie irgendwo hinpacken und Links irgendwohin erstellen erzählt....(detaillierte Infos, he?!)

und wie soll ich das mit dem gcc machen?! gibts da keine vorkompilierte fassung von?! wenn das hilft, ich hätte noch suse linux 7.2 zur verfügung!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (12. Februar 2003)

Mein Tipp: Wenn Du SuSE 7.2 zur verfügung hast und einen normalen Rechner, dann nimm Dir die Distribution und installier Dir die. Da kannst Du alle benötigten Pakete auswählen um Deine Installation vorzunehmen. Du kannst allerdings auch gleich die entsprechenden Pakete installieren (Samba, IP-Tables (für Routing)) und einrichten.

Mit ein bißchen Übung und Lesen von Tutorials, How-To's etc. kannst Du Dir dann einen Router mit Firewall und einen Fileserver installieren.

Wenn Du später noch andere Dinge nachinstallieren willst (WWW, SQL, Nameserver etc.) dann kannst Du das bequem per YaST von SuSE machen ohne groß rumfuhrwerkeln zu müssen.

Anleitungen wie Du vorgehen musst gibt es inzwischen zuhauf im Netz und auch bei uns findest Du immer gute Hilfe hierfür (einige Threads weiter unten: Samba als Fileserver (ein Thread von Gabi) oder bei den OS-Tutorials  (von HolyFly).


----------



## hanswurst (22. Februar 2003)

wenn mir jemand eine quelle sagen könnte, wo ich samba als percomiled tar runterladen kann, wäre mir geholfen!
Ich hab zwar 1000 quellen für die rpm version gefunden, aber nicht eine tar version!

danke


----------



## tuxracer (20. Mai 2003)

Hy Hanswurst

Probiers mal hier

ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/infosys/servers/samba/

wenn das noch nicht genug ist 

sieh mal auf http://www.samba.org nach


----------

